# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Tërmet në Kosovë!!!

## geezer

Para 5 minutav 14:40 ke nje dridhje ne Kosove une jetoj ne vushtrri , pyeta disa shok ne gjilane ne mitrovic kishte dridhje gjithashtu  





tema le te  zhvendoset ne vend te  duhur nese  eshte gabim

----------


## Edmond.S

_Une jam kendej ne Dukagjin por nuk verejta asgje!_

----------


## fisniku-student

Nuk i ka 5 minuta , ku toka perreth 8-10 sekonda u dridh, sa per me ma rrezu mausin prej tavoline :ngerdheshje: 

Ndoshta epiqendra e termetit ishte diku tjeter ne kosove, ndoshta ka ndonje anetar te na tregoj se edhe tjeter kund a kishte lekundje te tokes.


Nuk ishte ndonje termet i madh sepaku keshtu dukej ne vendndodhjen time, mirpo ka mundesi qe tjeter kund te ishte me i madh, sidomos tek epiqendra e termetit.

----------


## xfiles

Mora vesh nga nje shoku im qe ne ballkan ka filluar te kete rrezikshmeri te larte sizmike, priten dridhje te tjera.

----------


## landi45

quhet termet

----------


## geezer

> quhet termet


haha popo mir e ki ti masi pshtum

----------


## fisniku-student

Nje mot i jashtezakoneshm eshte duke mbreteru ne kosove, po fryen nje ere e fort dhe me bore te madhe dhe plus tash lekundja e tokes.

----------


## Iliri.

edhe në Shkup u dridh toka .

----------


## fisniku-student

Epiqendra e termetit qenka ne zonen e dugagjinit, keshtu tha KTVja.

----------


## Archicad

> Epiqendra e termetit qenka ne zonen e dugagjinit, keshtu tha KTVja.


Te falemnderit Fisnik. 
Edhe ne Prizren u ndi, une isha ne zyre, ne katin e dyte te nderteses, mu lekund karrika, por nuk isha i sigurte se a ishte termet.

Allahu na falte.


Te lutem nderroje kete citat qe e ke, se po tingellon si kufer.

----------


## fegi

Tërmet në Kosovë

Nga Express  më 10.03.2010 në ora 14:50
(E plotësuar) Një dridhje toke, që është ndjerë rreth orës 14:40, ka shqetësuar banorët e Prishtinës.

Tërmeti është ndjerë edhe në qytetet e tjera të Kosovës, tregojnë dëshmitarët.

Epiqendra e tërmetit ka qenë në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, afër qytetit të Pejës, ka njoftuar Zyra për Sizmologji, që vepron në kuadër të Ministrisë së Energjisë dhe të Minierave (MEM).

Fuqia e tërmetit ishte rreth 5 shkallësh të Richterit, tha për Express Naim Zeqiri, zyrtar për shtyp i MEM-it.

Tërmeti është ndjerë në tërë territorin e Kosovës. Tani për tani, nuk ka te dhëna për dëme materiale.

Kohëzgjatja e tërmetit ishte rreth 5 sekonda.

Ndërkohë, sikur raporton B92, sipas Institutit Sizmologjik të Serbisë, epiqendra e tërmetit ishte diku në rajonin e Zubin Potokut, në veri të Kosovës. 

Edhe sipas këtij instituti, tërmeti thuhet se ishte i fuqisë rreth 5 ballësh të Richterit.

Rrjetet telefonike janë paralizuar për disa minuta, duket për shkak të ngarkesës.

----------


## mia@

Do ishte mire qe ate pak informacion qe  na sillni te degjuar gojarisht, mundohuni ta shkruani sakte te pakten. Asnje fjale nuk ke shkruajtur ashtu sic duhet.  
Apo keni hall se do e sjelli informacionin dikush tjeter para jush?

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...wpost&t=122768 
kjo teme eshte hapur

----------


## geezer

hahah mia@ po kuptohet  qe  diqka sosht ne rregull ne Kosov diqka me dridhje  si termet   po mir pshtum , une sjam letrar te  shkruaj mir gjuhe te paster blla blla

----------


## Bledari

Sapo pashe tani ne nje web sizmologjine dhe tregon: 

*2010-03-10  13:38:04.3	ML	5.0	 KOSOVO*

----------


## fisniku-student

> Mora vesh nga nje shoku im qe ne ballkan ka filluar te kete rrezikshmeri te larte sizmike, priten dridhje te tjera.


Sa ka besueshmeri kjo qe te ka then ky shoku??

----------


## mia@

> hahah mia@ po kuptohet  qe  diqka sosht ne rregull ne Kosov diqka me dridhje  si termet   po mir pshtum , une sjam letrar te  shkruaj mir gjuhe te paster blla blla


Geezer nuk te duhet te jesh letrar te shkruash mire gjuhen Shqipe. Mjafton te kesh bere sikur dhe 8 klase shkolle.

Para 5 minutave ka patur dridhje te tokes ne Kosove. Keshtu shkruhet ajo qe ke shkruar ti me lart.
 Ti sikur e ke perkthyer nga nje gjuhe e huaj ne Shqip me google translater.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dito

> hahah mia@ po kuptohet  qe  diqka sosht ne rregull ne Kosov diqka me dridhje  si termet   po mir pshtum , une sjam letrar te  shkruaj mir gjuhe te paster blla blla


Duket qarte se cfare je por mundohu ta fshehesh te pakten qe mos dukesh.

----------


## bindi

Sipas disa parashikuesve, qe ndegjova para disa javeve ne "radio europa e lire" parashohin nje termet katstrofale me epiqender rreth liqenit te shkodres dhe pergjate vijes bregdetare me nje radius te madhe dridhje...
dhashte zoti ,qe kjo te mos jete e vertet ,dhe ky te jete nje spekullim...

----------


## pa-emer

so kjo kurgjo ishalla sbohet ma shum

----------

